# How do your hedgies sleep?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

When I first got Rocko, I had pine shavings in his cage. He usually curled up in them and slept in a tight little ball with shavings all over him. 

Recently, though, I switched him to fleece liners, and the way he sleeps on them is so funny! He sprawls all out with his front and back legs sticking out from under him! When I first saw it, I was freaked out - I thought it meant he was too warm, since I read about estivation. But I watched him for a while and he was fine, and got up to eat and run on his wheel after the lights went off. Ever since then, that's just how he sleeps! :lol: 

I guess he just likes the way the fleece feels on his tummy.  

What about your little ones?


----------



## wampa_bait (Oct 20, 2009)

like that but in my armpit >.<


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Moose has been doing the EXACT same thing lately! he sleeps with his legs stuck out behind him and he front legs forward and he rests his chin on his front legs lol orrrr he sleeps on and under a few blankies i have given him


he also sleeps on his wheel with one of his front legs hanging off of it... too cute


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, adorable picture.  

Inky has fleece "sleeping bags" that I double-bag (put one in another to make them extra thick) and he just curls up on his side and sleeps. Herman, a hedgie I've been caring for, does the same only he moves the bag to the very center of the cage, then sleeps under it with just his nose sticking out. :lol:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I found a picture of moose sleeping lol

warning

hedgie bum









you can see his legs behind him and his little front leg pushed waaaay out in front of him


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh that is priceless! :lol:


----------



## BigRob (Jan 2, 2010)

Herc will do his impression of a headgehog being run over by flopping out totally and deflating til he is almost flat which was a bit worrying at first.

If he is sulking he hides in his house and blocks the door with his toys, lining them up so no one can look in. 

Otherwise he just flops out whereever he fancies and just closes his eyes and starts snoozing.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Turbo sleeps in a complete splat position, he sleeps with his little legs sprawled out over the floor, so cute though


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the picture!!! 

Whyte sleeps in a tight ball, VERY tight ball. I swear he doesn't even "let his quills down" while sleeping, sheesh. By the time you can lift the blanket he is on full-alert, tucks his head in further, spikes are out. He is either wrapped up in his blankets (a large ball shows where in the house he is) or in his oval Kleenex box, taking up most of the box with his balled-up self.

Riley sleeps on his side like a fat lazy dog, I LOVE IT!!! He is so RELAXED!! He will sleep in the crook of my arm, on my lap, in his blankets, anywhere you put him he just lays on his side and falls asleep so easily. I will try to find my picture of it but one time I took a picture and his mouth was open, he looked dead so I may have deleted that pic hahahhaa!
*edited, I found the picture!*


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley will usually sleep in a hedgie bag or in his house...except when his liners I made him are in the wash and I'm using one of my old baby blankets as his liner for the day...then, he'll crawl between the blankets folds. Only with this one blanket though, the rest of the time he doesn't burrow and just finds one of his pouches...

He sleeps half-curled up, I catch him doing it sometimes when he's hanging out with me. It's too cute, but if I move to go get the camera I wake him up...


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Covertly... under her liner. I know she sleeps like a crescent roll because she has bed-head on one side of her face.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Both my girl and my boy sleep UNDER their fleece bedding. That being the case, I have no idea what position they are in since they prefer being covered up. :roll:


*Oh! And I love the sleeping pics of these guys! Keep em' coming!  


*edit


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

lllllllllllllllllllollllllllllllllllllllllllllll! i love when they kick their legs back like that lol


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Calvin curls up (he's the albino). His favorite non-igloo spots are the corner under the wheel, in the wheel, and (the last 2 days) under his liner after scratching/attacking the heck out of it.

Ender will have a slight curl or just sit in his litter pan and snooze. He crawls up under the hedgie bag and surrounds himself with fleece and paper towels so I can't peek in and see him sleeping.

My favorite for them is asleep in my hand or on my tummy.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie loves to curl up under my blankets and spread out with her back feet out behind her and her forehead quills lowered.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aerial that picture is adorable  

I love pics of hedgies.

Turbo always sleeps under his liner, when i go to clean his cage of a morning he's always under there. I have no idea why when he has a perfectly great sleeping sack on top of the liner. He always gets removed from under the liner and placed back in his sack, and he stays there till night. They're so cute when asleep. They look chubby :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sometimes Quigley sleeps with his head (side or forehead) pressed onto the surface he's sleeping on and the his legs are all tucked under him and his butt/back is sort of in the air. He reminds me of how some toddlers sleep with their head and shoulders on the matress and their butts in the air.


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Jadyn sleeps on her side on her pillow like a crescent roll when she is in her pigloo, when she is on my lap she stretches out all her legs and tucks her nose under. Bolt stretches out and tucks his blanket around himself, he does NOT like a pillow. :lol:


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

So Algy has several sleeping options...a sleeping bag, a house, and a pile of fleece scraps. I go to check on him, and where is he?










Yes. Curled up in a ball with his head under the LITTER PAN.

He is already such a goober *gigglesnort*


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ahh, all these pics are adorable! I have trouble getting pics of Henry asleep as any little disturbance and he starts huffying and moving. :roll: 

If anyone has more pics of their hedgie bums please share as i think they are the cutest things! (maybe not so much when im having to clean his wheel each morning)  :lol:


----------



## Winterhedge (Jan 7, 2010)

Winter has a flying saucer wheel and has decided that under the base is the only place to sleep. She burrows under and kicks out all the bedding. Of course, she doesn't quite fit, so there's always a good air pocket and generally a limb or 2 sticking out :lol:


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Choki sleeps like this half of her body is in the food dish,, sorry for the blurry pics because i dont want to wake her up,,
the forum crops the pics below is the full pic
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9886/chokii.jpg


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Our first girl, Tumbles, would come with us to visit my parents. She loved the patio stones, warmed by the sun...


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh goodness! I love it. Your hedgehog, Tumbles, looks like an angel.



*edit Proper punctuation.


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Stevie sleeping inbetween his big brothers fleece blanket. Finally got a pic without waking him. If you look closely you can see a tiny part of his foot on his belly :lol:


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Emmy's preferred sleeping position ^_^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: aawwww, Emmy looks so relaxed


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok lets see here...

Shelby sleeping under "Daddy's Pillow"








Shelby sleeping in her hat CLICK HERE
Shelby sleeping in the floor. CLICK HERE

Wasabe sleeping in her food bowl









Vander sleeping in "Daddy's" pocket









Wicca sleeping when she was a baby (she's a lot bigger now)








Wicca sleeping under "Daddy's" pillow CLICK HERE


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie's sleeping cuteness is not so much the position as the quiet squeek that comes out of her. I have a snoring, or rather squeeking, hedgehog.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw all the sleeping hedgehogs are so cute. I love splats and all curled up snuggle bugs.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie normally sleeps in her hidey hut, under the shirt & fleece. Today however I wake up to find her in the back corner of her cage under her wheel. Rather unfortunate as she's pinned herself (by puffing up when I try to move her) under there & I need to clean the wheel. Strange girl. I get the wheel cleaned & put her back in the cage (near her hut) & she runs back to the corner.

(I washed all her liners last night, so she must not like the clean smell)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such wonderful pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Lots of good looking hedgie butts...

Our little fella sleeps all curled up inside the fleece inside his igloo.

I do have one little one of him curled up under a fleece... 

R.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That picture was just too adorable!!! What a cutie


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

This was my attempt at getting a pic of Henry asleep in his snuggle sack! I know technically it shouldn't go here but this is as close to him asleep as he would let me take! :lol:

Loving all pics especially the cute bum pics!


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Like this, with 4 babies attached to her!

















Also, in a pile


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Harlow sleeps sprawled out when she cuddles on my tummy in her homemade sleepsack


----------

